# Spider-Man 3 (no spoilers)



## Epsereth (May 4, 2007)

Great for an outsider, full of amazing special effects and awesome weapons.

Absolutely terrible if you know the first thing about the comic book plots. It's full of inconsistencies and plot deviations, not to mention that the afflicted Peter Parker looks exactly like Emo Hitler without the moustache. Greasy swoop, eyeliner, black hoodie, sneakers, and skin-tight jeans ... srsly, wtf?

The only two things that makes it worth seeing, in my opinion, are the Sandman's first scene as a mutant and Venom's special effects.

All in all, C-. I can't believe Stan Lee let it stray so far from the books.

[Posters - try to avoid posting spoilers without warnings]


----------



## thegreathamster (May 4, 2007)

Wow, I just came back from watching it. 

The movie was fun. Really fun for the whole family (oh come on! Little kids love graphic images of Spidey and Vemon kick each others a55es!) but it made be stur in my seat on how much different it is to the comics. Kinda like sitting after taking a very painful dump but its was still good. A tad corny at times but meh. It also could have been longer.

I think Tobey Maguire can only play Spiderman one more time because he is getting old. His face was creepy (unlike cute and young in the first one) and so was his hair. Kinda like an old pedophile trying to look young to befriend more kids. Really creepy. The guy who played Vemon was cute, though.

WTF, I sound like a little school girl. :roll:


----------



## Epsereth (May 4, 2007)

thegreathamster said:
			
		

> I think Tobey Maguire can only play Spiderman one more time because he is getting old.



I remember an interview with Dunst after _2_ came out saying that _3_ would be her last movie as Mary Jane. So maybe they will change who plays Spidey in the next one. I just think it would be a bad idea to keep going if any major characters are going to change, because with series like these, especially when the movies come out in quick succession, fans tend to walk when actors change.


----------



## capthavoc123 (May 5, 2007)

I hope they don't make another one.

I mean, seriously, how the heck are they supposed to top freaking Venom? He's the ultimate Spiderman villain. Unless they make a movie where Venom is the sole villain, there's no way it could get any better than it already is.


----------



## Epsereth (May 5, 2007)

capthavoc123 said:
			
		

> I mean, seriously, how the heck are they supposed to top freaking Venom?



Ionno - hopefully they'll go back to actual _plot_ next time around, and do Dr Doom? *hopeful* I heart Dr Doom. Such a wussy, but such a neat backstory.


----------



## Mega Wolf (May 6, 2007)

I was not impressed at all. 

As I watched the thing, I noticed that half way through things started to get bunched up together, and then the last quarter of the movie seemed to fly by me, making me feel like it was hap hazardly thrown together at that point. I really wished they had split this movie into two.

I know that sounds kind of dumb but my reasoning for it was that the events where too fast and there was not enough time between them when you add in all the other stuff like the dialogs and character interaction and plot movement. The whole BS romance thing ate up 3/4ths of the movie! They should have had the 3rd movie be about the black suit and introduction of the Sandman and make a 4th movie involving the rise of venom. But as it was, it was just too poorly written and poorly conceived. I think that they meant to make the movie more well done but they where afraid of the director and Tobey jumping ship and removing the chance of a 4th movie so they wanted to wrap up the movie series with this one when they really did not have time for it. And what was with the crony ass one liners during the dramatic fight at the end? And what is the point of having a mask if you are never going to wear the thing. I swear they showed more of Venom without his mask on with his bad European teeth rather then him with the mask on and the cool venom face.

I was just disappointed up and down with this movie. It was just a slap in the face of the last two movies in the series. Of course, maybe they wanted to make this movie so bad that they would not have to worry about Tobey and the director making a 4th because the fans will be too pissed off at this movie to want them to make another.


----------



## Rouge2 (May 8, 2007)

I believe it's just a movie version of a Cartoon.


----------



## DragonRift (May 8, 2007)

Ultimately disappointing on all counts.  Period.  Too many villains, too many subplots, too much crying, way too much dancing, and almost no development..... at all.  And if you're going to put in one of the franchise's more popular villains, it would be wise to not give them less screen time than Darth Maul had in The Phantom Menace.

This is what happens when a studio panics and forces the director to cram in as much as possible, out of fear that the cast may not renew their contracts after their 3-film deal.  Venom should not have been used in this movie, and should've been saved for a later chapter.  This was a total waste.


----------



## DragonRift (May 8, 2007)

capthavoc123 said:
			
		

> I hope they don't make another one.



Your hopes are shattered.  Raimi and Columbia signed up for a total of six films.  The only question is that will the cast be willing to return for 5 and 6?  I know they're okay with doing 4 in a couple years.


----------



## Xanthe (May 8, 2007)

thegreathamster said:
			
		

> The guy who played Vemon was cute, though.




His name is Topher Grace.... That guy from 'That 70's Show'


----------



## Renton Whitetail (May 8, 2007)

I've seen it and thought it was OK.Â Â There were things that I liked (like the special effects, the way Venom looked 8), and that both J.K. Simmons and Bruce were funny ), yet there were some things that I wasn't impressed with, including too many subplots and being a bit too emotional at times (especially at the end).Â Â I give it a B.


----------



## Rouge2 (May 8, 2007)

Also in the 4th one, they're suppose to replace Toby.


----------



## Unbrokenkarma (May 15, 2007)

It had too many villain's, the story was full of holes and left out huge gaping holes where explanations and the tieing up of loose ends would have been reallllllllly nice. I mean, call me a traditionalist, but I like my movies to be a good story (or in the case of action films visually arse-kicking) God almighty this just reeked. The emo spiderman phase? What the hell? and any dancing is pretty much too much dancing, therefore pushing this movie way over it's quota. Don't get me started on the heap one-liners. Come on. - "I guess one man really can make a difference. Enough said." Who wrote this??!?! I want names and address'! God, stupid stupid movie!

I get worked up over the strangest things...


----------



## ObviouslyNotATroll (May 15, 2007)

Xanthe said:
			
		

> thegreathamster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So we are supposed to like a movie because an actor is cute?

The movie was not at all great.  

Eddie Brock is supposed to be a musclebound fratboyish guy.  Not a skinny, whiny weakling.  Would you be scared of Topher Grace in any setting?!  I mean really, his name is TOPHER.  That's not even a real name.  

But that aside, I hated the dance numbers SOO much more.


----------



## teygrim (May 15, 2007)

capthavoc123 said:
			
		

> I hope they don't make another one.
> 
> I mean, seriously, how the heck are they supposed to top freaking Venom? He's the ultimate Spiderman villain. Unless they make a movie where Venom is the sole villain, there's no way it could get any better than it already is.



Exactly. Plus they've done everything as far as spideys character development. Another movie would just be redundant. Besides what are they gonna do now that they've killed off all the good vilains, bring in mysterio.


----------



## thegreathamster (May 27, 2007)

http://www.superdeluxe.com/sd/contentDetail.do?id=D81F2344BF5AC7BBEE4B96C957B9F5E4E302DFF07895E13B

nuff said


----------



## DragonMaster626 (May 27, 2007)

When I see the movie, I like the movie, I don't dig deep,or tear it up piece to piece into parts of the movie I didn't like to the process where I don't like it. Unless I have wide knowledge of it.Â I only know so little about the comics myself so I don't exactly know the entire (and original) plot, just some of the major plots like how Venom came to be and other things. Other than that, I liked the movie myself, and that I saw it for the 2nd time.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 31, 2007)

It was long. I feel sorry for people sitting in theaters eating all that crap and over-iced soda.


----------



## DragonMaster626 (May 31, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> It was long. I feel sorry for people sitting in theaters eating all that crap and over-iced soda.



It seems like these days now movies are more than 2 hours long, 1.5 at the least. Back in the days and I mean the old ones, movies to the people were only about 30-60 minutes, then it changed to about 90 minutes.


----------

